# Copier des fichiers (disquette ou clé USB) vers Solaris depuis Panther



## Nathalex (25 Mars 2004)

Salut,
Je prends un double risque : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




- poster dans ce forum moins populaire que celui sur Mac OS X
- ne pas avoir de réponse parce que je me demande qui peut bien encore utiliser Solaris 5.8

Bref, mon problème : depuis Panther, je suis incapable de faire lire à ma station SUN du boulot sous Solaris des fichiers copiés de mon PowerBook sur des disquettes ou une clé USB. L'icone des fichiers est visible mais est standard (un pdf ne montre pas l'icone usuelle) et la taille du fichier est indiquée comme trop grande pour être lue ou un truc comme ça....

Cela ne posait aucun problème avec Jaguar...
Cela fonctionne avec des CD-RW avec Panther

J'ai essayé de formater mes supports en autre chose que le DOS de mes supports mais c'est pire : les supports ne sont même pas lisibles du tout...

Bref, cela me simplifierait bien la vie si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider à trouver une solution !!

PS : comment SUN arrive-t-il à vendre des machines à plus de 4000 dollars US comme celle que j'ai au boulot ???? Je me suis fait un devis pour le même prix sur le store Apple et j'étais un peu vert....


----------



## plumber (25 Mars 2004)

mais en reseau ta station solaris avec ta panther

ou ouvre une connexion ftp from solaris to panther

et get les fichiers

ya d'autres solu pour pas se prendre la tete

mais c'est dure de savoir pourquoi le type de données mortes
n'est pas compatibles

pour l'icon on s'en fou c'est une attribution de type mime

as tu ouvert les fichiers en mode ascii pour voir ce qui se passe ?

mais bon la solu c'est de passé par le net


----------



## Nathalex (25 Mars 2004)

Merci !
Je sais bien que la mise en réseau était LA solution. Seulement, ma boîte refuse de vor sur son réseau des machines "étrangères"...
Sinon, pour l'ouverture en ascii, je peux juste préciser que je ne peux pas plus ouvrir les fichiers texte que les autres (je préciserai le message d'erreur au bureau toute à l'heure) et que, par ailleurs, je ne peux pas copier les fichiers de la disquette ou clé USB vers la station SUN. La lecture est donc gravement impossible


----------



## plumber (25 Mars 2004)

tu essayes de faire un partage afp

il faut que t'as station solaris soit doté du deamon NETAtalk

mais si tu ouvres un service FTP tu t'en fou


----------



## marc_ferraton (26 Mars 2004)

et tu ne peux pas faire tes échanges juste avec des mails  ?


----------



## plumber (26 Mars 2004)

ca dépends s'il a 100 meg a faire passer par mail ca risque d'etre long


----------



## marc_ferraton (26 Mars 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> ca dépends s'il a 100 meg a faire passer par mail ca risque d'etre long



J'ai lu que tu parlais de disquettes, dis donc tu me donneras la marque pour une telle capacité


----------



## plumber (26 Mars 2004)

ho bah tru prends 200 disquettes tu les compresses sous un pied de lit

et tu envois par la poste


----------



## Nathalex (27 Mars 2004)

Ben le mail, c'est pas trop possible non plus puisque je ne peux pas connecter le PowerBook au réseau.
En fait, je bosse dans le train avant d'arriver au bureau et quand j'y arrive, j'aimerais bien pouvoir transférer mes trucs sans avoir à graver un CD...

Merci de votre aide en tout cas !


----------



## marc_ferraton (27 Mars 2004)

Il te reste au moins deux solutions

1) si tu as 1 port serie sur chaque machine (je pense qu'ils doivent fonctionner au moins jusqu'à 112k ) fait un petit réseau SLIP entre les deux

2)peut-être plus simple, tu n'as pas le droit de connecter une autre machine sur le réseau OK, mais tu dois pouvoir débrancher ta Solaris, et avec un cable RJ45 croisé connecter ton portable.
 Il te suffit de choisir une adresse pour ton protable dans la plage du réseau, et tu n'auras même pas à modifier quoique ce soit sur ton Solaris, après un petit ftp et roule bolide...


----------



## plumber (29 Mars 2004)

marc_ferraton a dit:
			
		

> Il te reste au moins deux solutions
> 
> 1) si tu as 1 port serie sur chaque machine (je pense qu'ils doivent fonctionner au moins jusqu'à 112k ) fait un petit réseau SLIP entre les deux
> 
> ...



YA PAS interet d'avoir un ingé reseaux dans les parages
sinon il va te pendre avec le rj45

tudiou qu'es ce que fou malheureux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























































mais c'est une solu


----------



## Gallenza (31 Mars 2004)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> PS : comment SUN arrive-t-il à vendre des machines à plus de 4000 dollars US comme celle que j'ai au boulot ???? Je me suis fait un devis pour le même prix sur le store Apple et j'étais un peu vert....


C'est exactement de que disent les PCistes quand ils voient un Mac et vont faire leur devis sur le site de Dell...


----------



## Nathalex (31 Mars 2004)

Oui, sauf que l'immense différence, c'est que la station SUN, je sais à peu près à quoi ça ressemble : je m'en sers et je suis donc capable d'émettre un certain jugement. Nombre des "PCistes" qui renaclent sur le Mac ne peuvent pas en dire autant....


----------



## plumber (1 Avril 2004)

une "station" SUN n'est pas un "personal computeur "à coter ca fait pitier

c'est normal que ca coute chere vu la bestiole et ce qu'il y a l'interieur
c'est pas fait pour faire la meme chose

je connais personne qui achete une station Unix pour faire de la bureutique













le vous essayer de comparer le prix d'une clio avec le prix d'un 33 tonnes c'est sur que c'est pas le meme prix et qu'on ne fait pas la meme
choses avec

un peu dure de se garer pour le boulot


----------



## marc_ferraton (2 Avril 2004)

et sinon t'as réussi a vidanger les réservoirs du camion et de la clio avec mon tuyau ????


----------



## Nathalex (2 Avril 2004)

Ben en fait, j'ose pas trop le coup de la mise en réseau....
Ils ont filé des clés USB justement pour éviter ce genre de trucs et vue la paranoïa qui règne parmi les services informatiques, je ne suis pas trop rassuré... Mais maintenant que tu m'en reparles, je vais peut-être essayer !

En fait, je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi je n'arrive plus à faire avec Panther ce que je faisais sans aucun probléme avec Jaguar : j'étais persuadé qu'il existait une réponse simple....


----------



## plumber (2 Avril 2004)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> Ben en fait, j'ose pas trop le coup de la mise en réseau....
> Ils ont filé des clés USB justement pour éviter ce genre de trucs et vue la paranoïa qui règne parmi les services informatiques, je ne suis pas trop rassuré... Mais maintenant que tu m'en reparles, je vais peut-être essayer !
> 
> En fait, je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi je n'arrive plus à faire avec Panther ce que je faisais sans aucun probléme avec Jaguar : j'étais persuadé qu'il existait une réponse simple....



t'as ka pisser ds la station SUN ca mettra fin a la paranoia débile

GORE ENCORE DU GORE




































Il est vraiment malade ce mec putraing


----------

